# Does my trifecta tune work with a windows 10 laptop?



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All!

I am considering buying a new laptop with Windows 10 installed. I currently have my trifecta tune on my older laptop with windows 7. Has anyone used their software with windows 10 yet?

Thanks!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

LizzieCruze said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am considering buying a new laptop with Windows 10 installed. I currently have my trifecta tune on my older laptop with windows 7. Has anyone used their software with windows 10 yet?
> 
> Thanks!


Sup Lizzie . Nobody Knows what every Some One knows and I do not Know Either ....Have 2 Laptops and a Tablet with the Torque APP Pro and a BASF OBD II wifi or Bluetooth Interface ..and then Somebody with a direct link to Trifecta tune will help ya out with your Querrie !


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

My lap top was updated to Windows 10 and its also 64 bit working system and its about 4 years old. So yes, it will work. My bro inlaw had a lap top that was 10 years old and it worked but he had to find drivers for the EZ flash cable to work with his windows XP OS. Hope this helps


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Had to think about it for a second since I just reflashed my Cobalt with the steel-wheel tune (speed correction) - and yep, our laptop has Windows 10. Also about 4-5 years old. So as mentioned above - you should be set.


----------

